# Hello...



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there ladies..

Not sure if many of you will remember me but after a prompt from JJ1 thought I'd just pop on and say hello and update you on my news (thanks so much for remembering me JJ1  .)

I am over the moon to say that my darling son Daniel was born on 19th Feb, weighing in at 8lb 1oz.  Unfortunately he had some breathing problems so was in SCBU for 5 days but thank god things sorted themselves out and he seems to be fine now and has settled in nicely at home .  I am loving every minute  

I haven't really had a chance to get on FF since he was born so am terribly out of date so will spend some time now catching up on what you are all up to, but hope that you are all well  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Karen congratulations on the birth of Daniel - a welcome addition to the family.
Glad to hear here's doing so well after his little hiccup after the birth.
Take care and congratulations
Mini x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Karen, congratulations on the birth of Daniel!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Karen, I'm so pleased for you. That is great news that all is well with Daniel now. It must have been very worrying to have him ill in SCBU. 

Love & hugs & huge congrats! Felix xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Karen on the birth of little Daniel - that's such lovely news. Glad he is well and home safe and sound!  

Love and best wishes

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Karen     

I was just thinking of you this morning and hoping you'd drop by and see us    
Very glad you and littlie are doing so well


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Glad that Daniel is now well and settling in at home 

r x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

congratulations! and big   to the little one.
xx


----------

